# Wireless Programmierung unter Java?



## Kouran (29. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich selbst stamme eigentlich aus der .Net Ecke und kenne mich leider nur rudimentär mit Java Biblotheken aus, deshalb meine Frage:
Ich habe unter .Net eine Windows Applikation geschrieben die sich spontan (ad-hoc) auf Mikrocontoller verbindet deren SSIDs bestimmte namen haben. Nun ist es so, daß ich dieses Client Programm platformunabhängig machen soll, und mein erster Gedanke war Java. Ich wollte fragen (da ich unter google nur auf Java für Handy Geräte) ob es für normale Desktops / Laptops möglich ist, eine Java Applikation zu schreiben, die die WLANs in der Umgebung ausliest und sich dann ad-hoc zu bestimmten SSIDs connecten kann, damit ein Datenaustausch zwischen dem Sensor und dem Computer stattfinden kann. 
Java WTK scheint nur für kleine mobile endgeräte zu sein, die spezielle kriterien erfüllen; habe ich das richtig verstanden oder ist es möglich damit auch für PC zu programmieren?
Falls dies nicht der Fall ist, gibt es sinnvolle Alternativen? Ich würde nur sehr ungerne auf C++ zurückgreifen und dann für die verschiedenen Systeme unterschiedliche Versionen kompillieren.

vielen Dank schonmal im voraus
Tom


----------



## Gast (21. Mai 2008)

Klar geht das. DU brauchst Java Standard Edition (JDK) auf dem Rechner. Und ob es sich um WLAN handelt oder ein sonstiges Netzwerk sollte Java egal sein.


----------



## gladiator09 (22. Mai 2008)

ich glaub er meint welche bibliotheken er braucht, um per java auf WLANs zuzugreifen und nicht dass seine proramme (wenn sie schon im LAN / WLAN sind) miteinander kommunizieren können!

lg


----------



## tuxedo (26. Mai 2008)

Java liefert von Haus aus nichts mit um WLAN-Hardware zu konfigurieren, bzw. WLAN-Einstellungen bzgl. der Verbindung mit einem bestimmten WLAN zu konfigurieren. Das ist OS abhängig und somit bleibt nur JNI und Co. 

- Alex


----------

